# Mise à jours logiciel



## babycom (8 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour
et tous mes voeux pour cette nouvelle année.

J'ai un soucis qui m'embête royalement
Depuis quelques mois, App Store me signale une mise à jour d'un logiciel "Itsy" que je n'ai pas sur mon ordinateur.
Me demandant mon mot de passe, je l'insere mais App Store le refuse  m'indiquant que ce logiciel a été acheté (mais en fait il est gratuit)  avec un autre compte.

"Cette mise à jour nest pas disponible pour cet identifiant Apple, soit  parce que larticle a été acheté par un utilisateur différent, soit  parce quil a été remboursé ou annulé."

Je n'ai qu'un compte.

impossible donc d'enlever cette pastille rouge de notification d'une  nouvelle mise à jour, sans compter les messages de notification  m'annonçant de nouvelle mise à jour.

Savez vous comment résoudre ce problème ?

Très bonne journée à Tous

SB


----------



## Larme (8 Janvier 2014)

Alors, je suppose que tu parles du _Mac App Store_ (pour _Mac OS X_), et non pas de l'_AppStore_ (pour _iOS_). 
Donc, premièrement ton topic est mal placé.
Ensuite, je suppose que tu as en réalité installé une application dont l'origine et la légalité est douteuse, comme _Chopper 2_, _FaceBook Pro_, ou toute autre application qui normalement se télécharge depuis le Mac App Store ?

Un peu de lecture sur d'autres personnes dans le même cas.

L'explication en bref ?
Chaque application téléchargée sur le Mac App Store est liée à un compte. 
Pour pouvoir cracker/partager des applications sur le Mac App Store, elles ont d'abord été téléchargées légalement avec un certain compte A, puis un travail a été fait dessus, mais le lien avec le compte A original est toujours maintenu. D'où les messages de ce genre qui apparaissent sur les possesseurs de cette application partagée.


----------

